# blazer brass



## laxdog13 (Nov 21, 2008)

Anybody have problems with the blazer brass 9mm getting your gun incredibly dirty? I usually use WWB and it seems to keep my gun cleaner.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

nope thats what u used to qualify for my state armed guard license with, it didnt get my glock to dirty, if ur just practicing go for it


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I use Blazer, Blazer Brass, WWB, and S&B in 9mm, and I have not noticed that any of them are much cleaner or dirtier than the others. Then again, I take more than one gun to the range, so none of them get more than 50-100 rounds at a time.

Mildly dirty or a lot dirty - it's a moot point for me as they all get cleaned because they are dirty.....

PhilR.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15676

On this thread you will see that several members, myself included, actually find the Blazer Brass cleaner than WWB.


----------



## laxdog13 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Ptarmigan...looks like a good thread


----------



## darksithlord (Dec 1, 2008)

I found Blazer Brass to be a bit dirtier than WWB. I clean my Glock after each time at the range and didn't notice it taking any longer to clean.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15676
> 
> On this thread you will see that several members, myself included, actually find the Blazer Brass cleaner than WWB.


You beat me to it. :smt023 I think everyone in that thread that tried it out thought it was cleaner.

_laxdog13_, welcome to the forum!

-Jeff-


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought 2 boxes at Wallyworld because I read that it's cleaner than ww.
I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Yep I actually like B/B a lot. Runs real clean with no problems at all through a Taurus PT99...Been tryin' to buy some at the local Wally in Hudson, Florida and they haven't had any in for the last 3 weeks...:smt022


----------



## YELLOWRADO (Dec 8, 2008)

thats what i shoot for target practive and all round plinking.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I like using Blazer aluminum. Order it online, and it doesn't get any cheaper. My 92FS recently ate 1,000 rounds of it - no problems.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't know about the 9mm, but I've been using the Blazer Brass in .45 and had to buy a box of WWB because wallyworld was out. The Blazer Brass is far cleaner than the WWB, so much so I won't buy any more of the WWB. My new 9mm should arrive today or tomorrow so I'll get to try some 9 Blazer.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> ..., but I've been using the Blazer Brass in .45 and had to buy a box of WWB because wallyworld was out. The Blazer Brass is far cleaner than the WWB, so much so I won't buy any more of the WWB.


Just about the same here, when my local WallyWorld has the .45 acp Blazer Brass, I always buy it first. #1 it's cleaner, and #2 it's about a buck cheaper than the WWB (for 100 rds.). Problem is my local store sells out of it pretty quick.:smt022


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've only bought ammo for my Glock 9mm a handful of times, and I've only ever bought WWB or Blazer Brass. The first few times was WWB, just for the range, because that's what I saw in the case and it was reasonably priced. A friend asked why I wasn't buying Blazer Brass (he said it was cheaper and just as good), so the next time I went to Wally World I decided to try it out.

I clean my gun after each trip to the range, and after 100 shots fired with the Blazer Brass, I noticed a significant increase in residue on my gun. Nothing to cause me great concern or anything like that. It just turned the cloths that I was using a lot more black than after shooting the same amount of WWB.

Again, it wasn't anything major, but I'm wondering if maybe I just bought a dirty box. Everyone else I talk to says that you can't beat the BB for price and cleanliness. The truth is that I'm too much of a cheapskate to buy expensive ammo for the range, so I'll probably still use BB, but I did find it funny that it was so dirty.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Did I start a revolution? :anim_lol:

Change? Yes we can! :numbchuck::smt018:smt170

-Jeff-


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

I've had good luck with both blazer & ww from walleyworld. Ultramax is a WHOLE nother story. That stuff is like civil war ammo! 100 rounds made my 9mm look like it shot 1,000 rounds & hadn't been cleaned in years!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Did I start a revolution? :anim_lol:
> 
> Change? Yes we can! :numbchuck::smt018:smt170
> 
> -Jeff-


Why yes you did. When I can find it at WW I buy as many boxes of BB as I can afford. If it is out then I the UMC or WWB.

Thanks Jeff!


----------

